# My terrarium's



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Here some pictures of my terra's :








:

View attachment 40494


kingsnake's place :

View attachment 40495


Corn snake's place :

side view :

View attachment 40496


left view :

View attachment 40497


right view :

View attachment 40499


gekko's and agama agama lionotus's place :

side view :

View attachment 40500


left view :

View attachment 40501


right view :

View attachment 40502


i hope you like them


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

is this tank the corn snake, or turtle?
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/uploads/...-1102802597.jpg

very nice frans!!!


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Serygo said:


> is this tank the corn snake, or turtle?
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/uploads/...-1102802597.jpg
> 
> very nice frans!!!
> [snapback]792589[/snapback]​


the turtle is fake


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

oh lol


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

yea i didnt see the snake i thought the turtle was real i was like wtf hes feeding it a mouse that big i mean mice for a very small treat is ok but thats stupid lol


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Awesome setup you've there Killarbee.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Badass setup!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sweet Collection you got going there. I wish I could continue mine but I have run out of room in my bedroom LoL


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam awesome looking enclosures 
and thats a huge mouse for a corn snake


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Yeah those are very well kept for animals, nice work!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

Wow! That's a rack of great looking terrariums!


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

there nice tanks uve done well to set them up


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

thanks guys


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

looks like some real nice homes man


----------

